

Twitter Spawned 50,000 Apps To Date, Will Open Up Firehose For More - vrobancho
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/09/twitter-le-web-2009/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Techcrunch+(TechCrunch)&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
cmoscoso
Applications that run outside the browser is really a trend when it comes to
twitter apps, good to know that they still support this view.

------
alexro
Numbers aside, how many useful apps are there? The ones you'd use on daily
basis?

------
bumblebird
So if everyone is to have access to 'firehose', why did ms+goog pay for it? :/

~~~
tibbon
I'd be most interested in finding why Twitter selected some partners and not
others.

I spoke with some people that had Firehose and said that they mainly just had
to sign lengthy legal documents, but that they didn't really pay for it (or
not much).

Then we hear of MSFT/GOOG paying for it.

But I had a startup that was providing strong value to the community
(<http://webecologyproject.org>) and we offered to pay for it- whatever they
were asking, and they said, "No, we'll call you when we think you should have
it". Maybe we'd have offered the same money as Google- they didn't know what
we'd pay. But our money wasn't good enough.

Clearly, I didn't do a good enough job of BD there, but I was talking with
their API team nearly every day in the mailing list and in private emails. I
wasn't having lunch with Biz, but honestly we were too busy researching and
developing for that.

